# first Farrah now MJ!?!



## Sschell (Jun 25, 2009)

michael Jackson dead!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...ml?hpid=entnews

didn't see that coming, think its real?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah it's a sad day for the world. :suicide:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think he's dead. He just moved in with his first wife's dad to escape his comeback tour.


----------



## cement (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been challenged to a MJ joke throwdown.

I want to wait a proper period out of respect though.

OK, it's on!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2009)

cement said:


> I've been challenged to a MJ joke throwdown.
> I want to wait a proper period out of respect though.
> 
> OK, it's on!


You know why MJ likes twenty five year olds?

Because there's 20 of them.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 25, 2009)

What did the man on the beach say to MJ?

Get out of my sun


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2009)

What's the difference between a plastic grocery bag and MJ?

One is dangerous to children...and the other is a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2009)

What do Michael Jackson and Kmart have in common?



Spoiler



They both have little boy's underwear half off


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2009)

what does MJ do for fun?



Spoiler



blow bubbles (remember his chimp -Bubbles?)


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

What's the worst stain to try to remove from a little boy's underpants?

Michael Jackson's makeup


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

What makes MJ so unique?

It's the little boy inside him.


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2009)

What classic children's joke did MJ fear the most?



Spoiler



Got your nose!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2009)

Farrah Faucet is at the pearly gates and St. Peter tells her that since she was such a good steward while she was fighting cancer that she can have one wish for humanity. She said, "I want the children of the world to be safe!" The next day Suddenly Michael Jackson dies from a heart attack cardiac arrest!

Edit: Better now?


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Farrah Faucet is at the pearly gates and St. Peter tells her that since she was such a good steward while she was fighting cancer that she can have one wish for humanity. She said, "I want the children of the world to be safe!" The next day Michael Jackson dies from a heart attack!


Cardiac arrest, not heart attack


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Farrah Faucet is at the pearly gates and St. Peter tells her that since she was such a good steward while she was fighting cancer that she can have one wish for humanity. She said, "I want the children of the world to be safe!" The next day Michael Jackson dies from a heart attack!


the same day!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2009)

it's a joke people, it doesn't have to be factually accurate.

Sheesh!

(and it could have been the next day depending on what time zone you were in)


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> it's a joke people, it doesn't have to be factually accurate.
> Sheesh!
> 
> (and it could have been the next day depending on what time zone you were in)



he he, it was a funny joke!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2009)

It was. I did my bit to spread it.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 26, 2009)

How do you know it's bedtime at the Neverland Ranch?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

so I guess it does happen in three's MJ, Farah, and Ed Mcmann earlier this week...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2009)

Did anyone really think MJ was gonna live to be a ripe old age anyway?


----------



## Sschell (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah... he didn't exactly strike me as "healthy"


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Did anyone really think MJ was gonna live to be a ripe old age anyway?


That's exactly what I said to my wife last nite about it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2009)

NEWS ALERT !!!!

Michael Jackson is no longer going to be cremated.

They decided that since he is 95% plastic, they would just melt him down, and make a set of Lego's out of him.

Then little kids can have THEIR TURN PLAYING WITH HIM FOR A WHILE.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2009)

MEDIA RELEASE !!!!!!!!

McDonald's,

to honor the 'King of Pop' with a new burger called the McJACKSON.

It is made up of 50 year old meat squeezed between 10 year old buns.


----------



## goodal (Jun 26, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> MEDIA RELEASE !!!!!!!!
> 
> McDonald's,
> 
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: awful!! just awful!!!


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 26, 2009)

"so I guess it does happen in three's MJ, Farah, and Ed Mcmann earlier this week... "

Patrick Swayze can breath easy for a bit...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread has me rolling over here! :rotflmao:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2009)

dude said:


> yeah... he didn't exactly strike me as "healthy"


I figured he would get at least one or two "farewell" concerts in before the stress got too much.

Someone lost a lot of money yesterday. hope they had insurance on the tour.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jun 26, 2009)

What college did Michael Jackson attend?

Brigham Young


----------



## Paul S (Jun 26, 2009)

AEG, the promoter for MJ's shows at the O2, reportedly only had insurance on 10 of the 50 planned shows.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2009)

Some MJ New England Patriots trivia


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard that MJ briefly regained conciousness in the ambulence.

he asked the paramedics to bring him to the pediatric ward.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 26, 2009)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> How do you know it's bedtime at the Neverland Ranch?


When the big hand is on the little hand.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2009)

Add loud mouthed pitchman Billy Mays to this week's list of KIA...

Sounds like he was found dead at home by his wife this morning.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw that.. he was also 50 years old, same as MJ.


----------



## cement (Jun 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Add loud mouthed pitchman Billy Mays to this week's list of KIA...
> Sounds like he was found dead at home by his wife this morning.


wholly crap!

he didn't get slap chopped did he?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ Yahoo said that he hit his head in an airplane the night before he died. :dunno:

Now, only the Shamwow guy is around!!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 28, 2009)

Hit his head in an airplane, and now he's dead????

Now that truly sucks....


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I just read the story ... that his phenomenal!!

Also scary - thinking about how something so random could potentially lead to a cause of death.

JR


----------



## Paul S (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, could be from the plane! How any of us survive is sometime amazing.

Back to MJ, looks like AEG may be sitting on a gold mine after all, since his last rehearsal was recorded for DVD the night he died Final Rehearsal


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 28, 2009)

Similar to Natasha Richardson...?

Health story link


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2009)

cement said:


> wholly crap!
> he didn't get slap chopped did he?


Shamwow guy just plain 'bites'...


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 28, 2009)

Plus he looks like a goat. Or Beavis.

http://www.twitpic.com/2ffa8


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Celebrity Death Week 2009:

Ed McMahon

Farrah Fawcett

Michael Jackson

Billy Mays

Gale Storm

Fred Travalena

The last 3 aren't exactly A-list celebrities, but they were big enough to get obits on the front page of CNN. It was a bad week to be a celebrity last week.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Shamwow guy just plain 'bites'...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Celebrity Death Week 2009:
> Ed McMahon
> 
> Farrah Fawcett
> ...


Yeah, but we had David Carradine the week before and also Mark Sanford's Political Career, so that's only 8. If they happen in threes, there's one more out there.......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2009)

cement said:


> wholly crap!
> he didn't get slap chopped did he?


Here's some never before seen footage of the first draft of the shamwow commercial.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Yeah, but we had David Carradine the week before and also Mark Sanford's Political Career, so that's only 8. If they happen in threes, there's one more out there.......


Mr. Kung Fu got a week all to himself. I wonder how he swung that.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 29, 2009)

THIS JUST IN.........

MJ did NOT die of a heart attack.

it was food poisoning.

They said he ate a 12 year old weiner.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 29, 2009)

I read a rumor yesterday that he had lupus. I wonder if it turns out to be true.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

They say celebs die in threes. Leave it to Billy Mays to throw in one extra COMPLETELY FREE!

Michael Jackson had a heart attack when he found out Boyz 2 Men was a music group not a delivery service.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2009)

Add Steve McNair to the mix...

Sounds like the 'friend' whacked him then finished herself off in a murder-suicide. They're really keeping this hush hush. I wonder what kind of sordid details went on beneath the surface.

Was he ending the relationship or cutting her off from his money and she snapped? Lots of unanswered questions here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he was still married (but not to her).


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 6, 2009)

Read an article that said she went from driving a Kia to a brand new Caddy Escalade. Maybe she was gettin dumped and didn't like the idea of going back to her Kia.

Same article she told somebody that he told her he was going to divorce his wife...haven't they figured out by now that they always say that?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2009)

^Saw that too. I have a feeling this is going to get a lot weirder before it all gets sorted out.


----------



## csb (Jul 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They say celebs die in threes. Leave it to Billy Mays to throw in one extra COMPLETELY FREE!


I just saw this and snorted. That was awesome.

I'm definitely voting murder-suicide on the McNair death. That girl seems crazy from the few details that have leaked out.


----------

